# Jet AFS-1000b air filtration system and fluorescent lights



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all. Just picked up a Jet AFS-1000b air filtration system from the craiger for $130. Was reading Amazon reviews and came across this one:

" Fluorescent lights and confused timer.
By R. Hyer - February 8, 2009
I received my AFS-1000B Just before Christmas and found it to be constructed fine for hanging from a high ceiling so you couldn't hit your head on the corner. It filters dust form the air fine and kept the air very clean even though I was doing quite a bit of sanding.

There are two problems that are deal breakers for the unit in my opinion since I have high ceiling as mentioned before. The remote wont work with fluorescent lights on in the shop. You must go and shut the lights off, activate the unit with the remote, and then turn the lights on again. I tried to make a shield so the lights wouldn't shine directly on the sensor but that didn't work any better. The other problem, is with the timer. There are no buttons on the unit itself to activate the timer so you must use the remote. If you do activate the timer for say 4 hours and then get called away and, manually or by the remote, turn the unit off, then at the end of the 4 hours your unit will turn itself back on and will stay on until you come back and turn it off.

I have been on the phone with WMH Tool group to get the problem remedied and they acknowledge the problem but don't have a fix for it at this writing, 2/8/09. They did say they would replace it but I think the problem is inherent in the design from talking to them and would also be in the one replacing it.

If you only use it in a location where you don't need or use the timer and you don't have fluorescent lights in your shop you would love it! Beware if you have fluorescent lights or need the timer function. All of the problems I found have to do with the remote."

So have any of you had this problem? I have fluorescents (T8) in my shop, and was wondering if it's a common thing, or just one guy. Thanks!


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, that's terrible!

If you decide to keep the JET unit, one possible solution for the timer problem is to install a switch that controls the outlet the JET is plugged in to.

I suggest this because my DELTA air cleaner will completely reset if the power is interrupted then restored. Maybe your JET will do the same.

Mike


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

#Bailey F - Have you experienced this with your unit, or were the issues related from the Amazon post?

I have that same unit in my shop. I have it installed as close to an 8' ceiling as possible. I also have T-8 bulbs all over the shop. I have not experienced the issues you describe though. I've used the timer where i shut it off before the time elapsed but have never had it turn back on that I recall. Mine functions fine with the remote. I don't even have to point it at the unit to turn it on (The signal will bounce off the wall).


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting…

I've got the same unit, and have had T12 lights for 20 years, then T8 for the last 4… No issues with the remote. I even use a fish eye mirror to allow the remote to work from the other side of the unit.

I'd take Jet up on another unit…


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay, so then I think that the guy from Amazon is just some sort of nut, or got a lemon. I haven't even hooked mine up, but the guy I bought it from had fluorescents in his setup I think. Will update this post if it turns out that mine experiences the issue, but I doubt it will. Good to be reassured though. Thanks fellas. Great name oggie.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It is possible if the air filtration unit is on the same circuit as the lights, there may be a voltage spike that affects the remote. Try putting the air cleaner on a separate circuit if they are now on the same circuit.


----------



## nerdbot (Sep 3, 2014)

I have this Jet unit, with 8 T8 fixtures (2 bulbs per fixture) all on the same circuit. I have no problems with the remote, and two of the fixtures are very close to the air filter. However, I'm not able to bounce the signal like Firewood can, I have to be in front of the unit.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input all. So I installed the unit today and have had no problems with the remote, or the thing starting. It's on the same circuit as my garage door openers, as we'll see whether the two machines running at once overloads the circuit or not, but it seems like there's no reason to think that fluorescents have anything to do with the remote signals. The guy on Amazon, who I quoted in the original post, probably just had the unit wired to the same circuit as the light banks (he must have a lot of lights in his shop I guess) which pops the circuit. Thanks for the help everyone! I love my unit.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Eh. The issue he's referring to is (I'm sure) that "commercial" ballasts interfere with the radio frequency the remote uses. I have the same problem. But I also have very dense, very powerful lights.

That being said I had no issues with the timer, just need a direct line of sight for the remote to work when the lights are on.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Eh. The issue he's referring to is (I'm sure) that "commercial" ballasts interfere with the radio frequency the remote uses. I have the same problem. But I also have very dense, very powerful lights.*

My unit was an infrared remote, it doesn't use RF. I use a fisheye mirror to control the unit from the intake side.

Too much light, too close, can overwhelm some IR remotes.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Just to be clear, I have no idea what the difference is between a rf and infared remote. So I assume you are completely correct. Wasn't the first and wont' be the last time I was wrong about something. Thanks.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

> It is possible if the air filtration unit is on the same circuit as the lights, there may be a voltage spike that affects the remote. Try putting the air cleaner on a separate circuit if they are now on the same circuit.
> 
> - MrRon


I don't see how your explanation would be possible since the quoted reviews says:


> You must go and shut the lights off, activate the unit with the remote, and then turn the lights on again.


If they were on the same circuit then turning off the lights would also turn off the Jet as the normal wiring would be to go from the breaker to the light switch to the receptacle where the lights and Jet would be plugged into.

Would you help me understand your comment?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Just to be clear, I have no idea what the difference is between a rf and infared remote. *

I can help!

An infrared remote uses light outside of the visible spectrum to communicate. These devices are line of sight, as the transmitter and receiver need to "see" each other. Most modern versions can reflect off of walls and ceilings, so the line can be slightly bent, but you will have to be at least in the same room for it to work. Most home electronics remotes are IR, with either a little LED or dark tinted plastic at the end of the remote that needs to point at the device being controlled. The LED flashes invisible light, sending a code to the object being controlled. IR can be interfered with by solid objects, extremely bright light, and lights that unintentionally give off their own IR light, including certain florescent bulbs, like tanning lamps.

RF stands for Radio Frequency. RF remotes use low power radio waves. As long as you are within transmission range, the remote should work from any angle, as wells as through walls and vegetation. Radio can be interfered with by electrical noise, nearby powerful transmitters (regardless of frequency), or blocked by dense objects, hills, or certain metals (just like your car radio or cell phone). Your garage door opener and keyless auto entry remotes are examples of RF remotes. These devices usually won't have any sort of window or bubble at the top of the remote, and like many garage door openers, will sometimes have an external wire antenna on the receiver.

Nearly all RF remotes have an FCC identification number on the outside, or possibly inside the battery compartment, since they are mass-produced *radio* transmitters.

As examples, in my shop, my Jet air cleaners, TV, and stereo all use IR remotes, my JDS cyclone and 120V Long Ranger remote use RF…


----------

